# Have you purchased some of the Pumilio that recently came?



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Please, please, please, please get fecals on your new frogs and quarantine them. I just got the results form mine today and while most were clean a few had a heavy load or nematodes. 

I have a fairly large collection and if I had not quarantined these Pumilio, I might have had major problems. While nematodes can be treated fairly easily, if they get out of control, they can give you serious problems. 

The funny thing is that the fattest and most active frogs were the ones that came back with the heavy loads. 

For anyone new out there, there is no way to tell if your frog is infected other than getting a fecal done and a 15 or 20 investment is a lot cheaper than replacing dead frogs and tearing down your tanks.

-Blake


----------



## andersonii85 (Feb 8, 2004)

*nematodes*

Hello. I am glad that somone took the initiative to get their animals checked out. Just out of fascination, did the vet tell you what kind of nematodes they were? 

Justin


----------



## bwood1979 (Apr 27, 2004)

Unfortunately, the samples that I gave him were not the freshest, so the eggs had all hatched. It is my understanding that the only way to get a posative id on them is to find the eggs. In four weeks, I will collect new samples and send them in. I'll let you know what he finds.

-Blake


----------

